# Looking for a decent setup.. PLEASE HELP



## Cloudgeek (18/5/16)

so Ive decided to upgrade my Evic VTC mini to something else, what would you guys reccomend?
This is sort of what ive checked out on video reviews and Im thinking of something like this 
Smok TF RTA G2 on either the Wismec Reuleaux RX200/Smok R200/iStick 200w, what do you guys recommend?
I like a thicker Vape with the VG as high as possible. I dont consider myself a cloud chaser but used to be a heavy smoker so I do finish a tank on the Evic in a couple of hours.


----------



## Ernest (18/5/16)

Cloudgeek said:


> so Ive decided to upgrade my Evic VTC mini to something else, what would you guys reccomend?
> This is sort of what ive checked out on video reviews and Im thinking of something like this
> Smok TF RTA G2 on either the Wismec Reuleaux RX200/Smok R200/iStick 200w, what do you guys recommend?
> I like a thicker Vape with the VG as high as possible. I dont consider myself a cloud chaser but used to be a heavy smoker so I do finish a tank on the Evic in a couple of hours.



I've been off of tanks for a while now so others can make better suggestions, but bigger tanks will also mean more juice consumption. If you where a heavy smoker, consider upping your Nic level a bit. The VTC is a good device and with more Nic you might find it easier to pace yourself while being more satisfied with the vape.


----------



## Cloudgeek (18/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I've been off of tanks for a while now so others can make better suggestions, but bigger tanks will also mean more juice consumption. If you where a heavy smoker, consider upping your Nic level a bit. The VTC is a good device and with more Nic you might find it easier to pace yourself while being more satisfied with the vape.


Thanks, ive been playing around with the nic and I must say something in the cigs other than the nic attracts me, Im somewhat of a smoking connoisseur as I enjoy cigars, pipe smoking and ofcourse good old rollies ( not the green type though )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (18/5/16)

Cloudgeek said:


> Thanks, ive been playing around with the nic and I must say something in the cigs other than the nic attracts me, Im somewhat of a smoking connoisseur as I enjoy cigars, pipe smoking and ofcourse good old rollies ( not the green type though )



Ah, then you're a good candidate for a Reo it seems. 
See you on the Reo tread in the not so distant future.


----------



## Cloudgeek (18/5/16)

Reo? Please elaborate lol


----------



## Alex (18/5/16)

Cloudgeek said:


> Reo? Please elaborate lol



Have a look at this awesome thread by @Andre concerning the Reo.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cloudgeek (18/5/16)

Alex said:


> Have a look at this awesome thread by @Andre concerning the Reo.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/


Thanks will check it out on the pc as soon as the power comes back on...


----------



## Ernest (18/5/16)

Cloudgeek said:


> Reo? Please elaborate lol



I too loved my tobacco's and pipes. I still have a couple of very good pipes, but shortly after I started vaping I was introduced to Reo's on this forum. Vaping was and still is fun, but for me the Reo was the closest thing to that smoking satisfaction you get from a good pipe and tobacco. In Reoville you will find all the info that you need, but you will need experience with drippers and coil building. Here is a good thread to get you started. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/


----------



## Ernest (18/5/16)

Alex said:


> Have a look at this awesome thread by @Andre concerning the Reo.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/



Ha, took me longer to find the thread.  Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cloudgeek (18/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Ha, took me longer to find the thread.  Thanks.


Checked it out, looks very interesting, something I might look into more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

